# Pics:Train show @ Erie County Fair, NY



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

There's a show at the fair this weekend. WNYGRS brought out a G gauge layout:
































Joe


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
Nice set up. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Always good to see large scale being represented at train shows! (It's not always you know...)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could have gone as it's not too far from me. aS it was I got some photos similar to this from a co-worker this morning. He had shots of some (custom?) Erie Lackawanna sd-45(?) units too. I'd thought the WNYGRS had gone defunct though? Any contact info? 

Chas


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

here's the contact: [email protected]


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

damn i missed this.I know the niagara fall ON model railroad show was on this weekend


----------

